# Where to anchor in Keys?



## kidkoolers (Mar 20, 2015)

I would like to visit the keys but dont want to pay to anchor. I see posts on cost of slips and things but can i find free places to anchor around most all the keys?


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

kidkoolers said:


> I would like to visit the keys but dont want to pay to anchor. I see posts on cost of slips and things but can i find free places to anchor around most all the keys?


Have you used ActiveCaptain? Salty Southeast Cruisers guide also have an interactive guidebook/chart that have anchorages.

To be honest, the closer to Key West, the fewer the free/open anchorages there are.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

There are loads of places where you can anchor for free - more than anyone can imagine. The only restricted areas are usually those near Fort Lauderdale where McMansions tend to cover most of the shoreline along the ICW, and any adjacent coves. I actually spent the night in a cove that had a sign that said no overnight anchoring. When I was questioned by a FMP officer about when I arrived, I told him that it was very early that morning, long before anyone was out of bed, including him. He smiled, said Have a good day, and motored away.

In the Keys, you can take your pick of fantastic anchorages, many of which are located on the Gulf side of the keys and in quiet, secluded coves, but the water is often somewhat shallow, ranging just 4 to 6 feet at low tide. I found several of them on my way south a couple years ago and was fascinated by the surrounding beauty of those tiny, secluded islands.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## DavyJ (May 30, 2008)

Go here, then click on Florida Keys, then select anchorages:

Waterway Guide | cruising guide, fuel pricing, navigation alerts and news for boaters and yacht enthusiasts


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

I always find these threads a little curious. Maybe because I am an old codger. If you are talking about long term anchoring - such as off Christmas Tree Island near Key West that is one thing. If you are talking about transiting that is something else all together. My definition of an anchorage in the Keys is anywhere I can drop the hook outside the channel in sufficient water reasonable sheltered from the current winds and waves. I find people struggling to get to the "anchorage" (like Rodriguez Key) on days they can drop the hook just about anywhere in the Hawk Channel.

Fair winds and following seas


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

travlineasy said:


> There are loads of places where you can anchor for free - more than anyone can imagine. The only restricted areas are usually those near Fort Lauderdale where McMansions tend to cover most of the shoreline along the ICW, and any adjacent coves. I actually spent the night in a cove that had a sign that said no overnight anchoring. When I was questioned by a FMP officer about when I arrived, I told him that it was very early that morning, long before anyone was out of bed, including him. He smiled, said Have a good day, and motored away.
> 
> In the Keys, you can take your pick of fantastic anchorages, many of which are located on the Gulf side of the keys and in quiet, secluded coves, but the water is often somewhat shallow, ranging just 4 to 6 feet at low tide. I found several of them on my way south a couple years ago and was fascinated by the surrounding beauty of those tiny, secluded islands.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me, but most people's thought of visiting the Keys is Key West, and other "commercial" places. I must admit that the uninhabited places hold much more interest to me, though I might be willing to pay for a mooring ball for a day or two of fun but I am sure I would get sick of all the Jimmy Buffet music and want to head back out quickly. Is there much in the way of "free" anchorages available near the cities?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

In Marathon, in front of one of the more popular waterside restaurant/bars, Dockside, is a mid sized anchorage where I saw a half dozen big cats anchored during the past month. It's just a short dinghy ride to the shopping center and Publix, and you could throw a rock and hit the bar patrons. 

Farther down Boot Key Harbor there is a large anchorage where dozens of boat awaited a mooring ball from the City Marina. Short dinghy ride to the marina and their facilities, however, they do charge for the showers, laundry, pumpouts, etc...

Just outside the mouth Of Boot Key Harbor, there is a nice cove that is sheltered from every direction by the west. Westerly winds are rare down there in the winter months and there were about a dozen sailboats anchored there when I crossed 7 Mile Bridge last week.

At Key West, sailboats used to anchor between Key West and Christmas Tree Island. It can be a bit rough there at times, and the boating traffic can be somewhat busy during the day. After sunset, not much boat traffic at all.

Across the Northwest Channel from Key West is a great anchorage in Mule Key Basin. Depths there ranged 6 to 12 feet, there is an entrance marked by day markers, and the entire basis is surrounded by very shallow flats, which keeps the waves to a minimum during some of the nastiest weather. Holding there seems to be good as well, and I've seen some shrimp boats anchored in there a few times.

When you want to get away from it all, sail down Hawk Channel to Boca Grande Key, turn right in Boca Grande Channel and there is a fantastic, sheltered anchorage on the northwest side of Boca Grande Key., Depths range 12 to 18 feet, the bottom is littered with spiny lobster, and panfish such as lane snapper, grunts, and others are very abundant. The trip from Key West is about 16 miles. No boat traffic at all, and usually only a handful sailboats anchored there at any given time. There are times when I've had the entire area to myself for days on end.

Just west across Boca Grande is the Marquesses Keys, a 5-mile diameter atoll that has a couple totally protects, but small anchorages within Mooney Harbor. The best, and easiest to access, anchorages are situated on the east side of the harbor and there are two inlets that average about 5 to 7 feet deep leading inside the atoll. Totally secluded most of the time, but I'm told this can be a buggy area during the summer months.

When you reach the Marquesses Keys you area just a long day's sail from the Dry Tortugas. It can be a rough ride across Rebecca Shoals, depending on the tide flows and wind direction, or a piece of cake. The anchorage in the Dry Tortugas can be nasty of great, again depending upon wind direction and velocity. It's a beautiful area, though and if you're an avid diver or snorkeler, this is the place to be. 

Hope this helps,

Gary


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

So Gary, when are you going to put together your cruising and fishing guide for the Florida Keys? What better excuse can you dream up for getting your boat down there for a nice long stay?
John


----------



## keepintune (Aug 14, 2014)

We've been to the Keys 2-3 times in the last year (not sailing, unfortunately). I've probably noticed no less than 1,000 different nice looking anchorage sites. 
Besides the draft depth challenges, I think the biggest issue in the Keys is jumping from the bay side (North or West of Keys) to the Atlantic side with a 65' mast. There are only so many crossing points (i.e. 7-mile bridge).
I'm envious. Enjoy!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

There are only two locations in the lower keys where you could pass beneath the bridges with a 65' mast and it would have to be at low tide. Seven Mile Bridge is the primary site, and the clearance most of the time is about 67 to 68 feet. The bridge at Five Mile channel, situated above Marathon, states the clearance at 65 feet, but when the tide is dead low, it's probably more like 68 feet.

CCriders, my writing days are over, at least I think they're over. I was a full-time, freelance, outdoor writer for the better part of 35 years and had thousands of articles published during that time. I actually compiled two books, but never got around to having them published, which is not an unusual circumstance for writers in general. Now, I work full time as a musician/singer/entertainer, which is a lot of fun, but still requires a lot of work. At age 75 I'm at the point where I have to think about retiring, but in reality, if I can get my health back in shape I think I would rather continue working, even full time. So the book is probably out of the question, but you may see me on stage somewhere in the keys, which was the case just a few short weeks ago. Damned I hated to leave Marathon and come home to cold, rain and snow in Maryland.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## keepintune (Aug 14, 2014)

Gary,
Where do you leave your boat in Marathon while flying back to Maryland?
I'm contemplating keeping my boat in Marathon for extended sets of time. I know Boot Key city marina only allows liveaboards (i.e. can't leave boat unattended for more than a week).


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't leave my boat there for more than a few days at a time. There are loads of marinas there, especially on the gulf side, where you can have the boat placed on the hard, or keep it in the water while you are gone. The price for being on the hard is pretty steep though. 

My boat is on the hard right now in Perryville, MD at Owens Landing Marina. It is scheduled to get splashed the first of May, and I'm headed for Marathon somewhere around October 1st if my health permits. Right now, the health issues are up in the air. Might need back surgery pretty soon - not a good thing.

Gary


----------

